# Parchment paper



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I haven't gotten to parchment paper yet but I do cook a lot of things on foil on a baking sheet. My mother was starting to use parchment paper with a couple dishes before she gave up cooking and it seemed to work well for her.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Me too, stick shift…I use aluminum foil - it’s Italian Parchment paper.🙄
Edit: I had to go back to look for this photo…

my pork chops..Can you imagine
cleaning this tray…if it wasn’t covered in Italian parchment paper!?!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've discovered Parchment paper is one product that 2 part epoxy won't adhere to .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Check Amazon for baking paper sheets. Comes in sizes to fit baking/cookie sheets, shapes to fit pie and other shape pans and air fryer baskets.

Here ya go


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I like foil too. My wife uses a lot of those silicone mats, but she often fails to think ahead and uses them for things that ooze liquid (e.g. oil/grease), which then gets under the mat. So then I still have to clean up—both the baking sheet _and_ the mat.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I just put the silicone mat in my basket.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My wife uses a lot of parchment paper. We get a huge roll at Restaurant Depot a couple of times per year, much less money than small rolls.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've got a couple half sheet size silicon mats but grease gets under them and is hard to remove from the pan. I looked at the cost of rolls vs. the individual sheets. I estimated the sheets one or two cents ea. higher cost was offset by the convenience and less waste vs. rolls. So whatever floats your boat.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Parchment paper is great for baking. I use it often for other oven duties. I have a big roll, but prefer sheets that fit cookie sheets exactly.
Always spray the bottom of the sheet pan before applying the parchment. This keeps it from rolling up especially if you are using roll parchment. Spraying adheres it to the pan. Temporarily I mean.
I buy wax sheets from Costco that look and feel like parchment paper. They are actually designed for service sandwiches.
I use them every day. Cover foods before putting in microwave and with baskets for sandwiches, hot dogs, burgers ect.... Very hand and inexpensive. One box lasts well over a year.
I use them in the oven as well. Lay one sheet down then the food and boom you have no mess to clean up.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Mostly I just use it to cook my pizza. It is oven safe @425 and no pan to heat.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Rolled parchment is a little aggravating until i flatten it . All that's needed is a sharp corner as a Formica counter edge may be . That takes maybe less than 10 seconds .


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

wooleybooger said:


> I've got a couple half sheet size silicon mats but grease gets under them and is hard to remove from the pan. I looked at the cost of rolls vs. the individual sheets. I estimated the sheets one or two cents ea. higher cost was offset by the convenience and less waste vs. rolls. So whatever floats your boat.


I use both silicone mats and parchment paper, depending on what I'm making. For things like cookies, scones, etc, I use silicone mats. Clean up is easy because there's no fluid to leak everywhere and get under the mat. For roasting tomatoes or other vegetables, I use parchment. And for easily transferring bread dough to a dutch oven to bake it, there's nothing better than parchment.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I had parchment paper get dark brown once when I used it while roasting at a high temperature. it’s great for cookies but for roasting vegetables I like foil.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Startingover said:


> I had parchment paper get dark brown once when I used it while roasting at a high temperature. it’s great for cookies but for roasting vegetables I like foil.


I roast vegetables directly on the sheet pan. This allows the bottoms to get browned as well. If you oil the sheet first it cleans up pretty easy.
Parchment paper needs to be pressed down against the pan or the edges will get dark. I spray the pan first. I then put down a sheet that fits in the pan. If you have to cut the parchment to the right size. Just cover the bottom.
Or buy pre-cut parchment in half sheet or full sheet sizes. Perfect fit.


----------

